# Vostok - Two New Additions To The Collection



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's been a bumper week for watch deliveries, including these two Vostoks









First up is this one from 1985 which commemorates the 40th. Anniversary of the end of "The Great Patriotic War"

*Vostok - "Treptower Park Soviet War Memorial"*










The dial shows an image of a statue which is part of the Soviet War Memorial in Treptower Park in Berlin. The statue depicts an heroic Soviet soldier who is cradling a little German girl in his left arm, whilst carrying a broadsword in his right arm. He is trampling a smashed Swastika underfoot.

You can read more about the Treptower Park memorial HERE

If you're a Google Earth user, you can see an aerial view of the memorial by going to:

52Â°29'10.03" N 13Â°28'17.87" E

Next up, one I (and a few others it would seem) have been after for ages.

*Vostok Generalskie for Marine Radio Divisions*










The bizarre dial on this one relates to the idea that ship radio room operators were meant to tune into the international emergency frequency for three minutes, every quater of an hour - hence the alternating pink and red sectors on the dial. According to Juri Levenberg's _Russian Wristwatches_, "the dial was used by most ships in the borad wath in the radio room".

Could any Russian experts please educate me and tell me what "borad wath" is or means?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice finds indeed esp. the bottom one!


----------



## Dane144 (Jul 1, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> It's been a bumper week for watch deliveries, including these two Vostoks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi R !

Good for you...Can I ask if the face has some sort of a line shadow, just past 6 o'clock ? Or is it just the picture ?

I managed to find one as well, sure is a nice "time-piece". But now I need to get a strap for it, will look on your page.

Cheers: Dane


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

The markings at 15-18 & 45-48 minutes are the times when the Silence Period was kept on 500kHz, formerly the international morse distress frequency (SOS). Morse working at sea is now more or less defunct. The markings at 00-03 and 30-33 minutes are for the Silence Period on 2182kHZ RT (speech) distress frequency (MAYDAY).


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info richp. That's something new I've learned today









Dane, the slightly darker pink area in the 6 O'Clock segment is a blemish or a fault in the printing of the dial. It looks much worse in the photo than it actually is because my camera's not too good at close-ups so I increased the contrast and sharpness a bit which makes the blemish stand out. I might blur it a little to hide it







I've just ordered a couple of Roy's brown USA Oiled Leather straps for these watches. Should look pretty good I reckon.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi rhaythorne

i think the blemish @ 6 o'clock is where the watch has been left on a window sill for a long time-or some other strong light source.

i have an old seiko dress watch that has a similar mark and it's the same shape as the hour hand on my watch-as is yours.

it fades the dial but leaves the shaded bit of dial the correct colour.

regards, john


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahhhh yes, I think you're absolutely right. Well spotted


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Ahhhh yes, I think you're absolutely right. Well spotted


Or, perhaps worn during an unfortunate nuclear mishap.

I must have one of these. I saw some somewhere the other night and wondered what they were. In a dodgier period on the West Coast, I bore the identity of "unemployed ship's radioman."

Wearing one of these watches years later would be my little joke on the world.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Or, perhaps worn during an unfortunate nuclear mishap.










I hope not!









These watches don't seem to crop up too often. I've only spotted one in eight months of looking! But I hope you manage to find one


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I've only spotted one in eight months of looking! But I hope you manage to find one


I _thought_ I saw one or more on eBay, but I think I may be confused and am remembering this.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Could any Russian experts please educate me and tell me what "borad wath" is or means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a mistake and you should read "board watch room".


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, that's about as close as I could get, too


----------

